# [Wet Thumb Forum]-60 Liter Aquascape 'Yama to Kooen' - 2 month update



## Marcos Avila (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi all, haven't been to Rob's site in a while, I saw an ad for the Aquabotanic contest on my own board and thought I'd check it out...the site looks great and so does the board!

Just thought I'd share the first few images of the first little tank I've setup last Christmas after moving into Japan. Maybe get some good critiques and feedback from the experts over here ;-)

Immediately before the first few plants:


















Immediately after the first few plants:



















First few inhabitants:

























Marcos Avila
The Age of Aquariums
http://www.aquahobby.com

[This message was edited by Marcos Avila on Thu February 26 2004 at 09:09 PM.]


----------



## Marcos Avila (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi all, haven't been to Rob's site in a while, I saw an ad for the Aquabotanic contest on my own board and thought I'd check it out...the site looks great and so does the board!

Just thought I'd share the first few images of the first little tank I've setup last Christmas after moving into Japan. Maybe get some good critiques and feedback from the experts over here ;-)

Immediately before the first few plants:


















Immediately after the first few plants:



















First few inhabitants:

























Marcos Avila
The Age of Aquariums
http://www.aquahobby.com

[This message was edited by Marcos Avila on Thu February 26 2004 at 09:09 PM.]


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

hehe, 'Park for the Yamato Shrimp', eh?! Nice layout; I like it! Gambatte neh!



Paul Higashikawa


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

I love it.

It seems that as soon as I get happy with an aquascape of my own, I see something like this and just want it. 

Gyagh!

I promise myself next time I redo a tank, it will have rockwork and woodwork combined.

Can't wait to see more pics!

Patience always pays off.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome Marcos! It's good to see you here, ironically, it was Nanne DeVos's tank on your site back in '98 that got me seriously into plants.

I like that aquascape, it'll be neat to see how the anubias grow into the rock especially.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Marcos Avila (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Actually the name is supposed to mean Mountain and Garden (note that it's Yama to, not Yamato







)

Here's a quick update registering the completion of 2 months since setup:









Marcos Avila
The Age of Aquariums
http://www.aquahobby.com


----------

